# all my appliance burn out in kichen.



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

You should hire an electrician to find the problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*RE*

Your retro encabulator probably went bad.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. As clearly stated in the sign up page, the Admin & Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/


----------

